# Jakarta stressful ?



## tatianasilva (Jul 1, 2014)

hi, 

im planning to move to Jakarta but i was also looking for a peaceful, non stress, friendly place, good beaches, etc 
is jakarta a good place for that ? hows life in indonesia?


----------



## melilea (Jul 29, 2014)

tatianasilva said:


> hi,
> 
> im planning to move to Jakarta but i was also looking for a peaceful, non stress, friendly place, good beaches, etc
> is jakarta a good place for that ? How's life in Indonesia?



You come from britain, i'm afraid yes, it will be very stressful there, the traffic jam just very awful, raining will be flooded, and so many other stuff, and nice beaches... Afraid you need to travel further if that's what you looking for

If you want peaceful area and offer a lot of nice sightseeing place go to yogyakarta, if you looking for nice beaches then try to go to lombok, although it's gonna be difficult, there still underdeveloped compared to other Indonesia region, i highly suggest to go to yogyakarta, its less crowded and developing

Avoid Sumatera, it's nice for visiting but not for settling down, people are still not used to see foreigner settling down in their area, unless you are okay being watched everywhere you go ( def not me )


----------

